# PCManFM und LxTerminal auf Englisch

## danvari

Hallo!

Eigentlich sollten ja PCManFM und LXTerminal auf Deutsch sein (zumindest kenne ich das von Archlinux so). Nur sind sie es leider nicht und ich weiss ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, warum nicht. Hier ein paar Infos:

```
[stephan@localhost ~]$ locale

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

```
[stephan@localhost ~]$ cat /etc/locale.gen 

# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system

#

# The format of each line:

# <locale> <charmap>

#

# Where <locale> is a locale located in /usr/share/i18n/locales/ and

# where <charmap> is a charmap located in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/.

#

# All blank lines and lines starting with # are ignored.

#

# For the default list of supported combinations, see the file:

# /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED

#

# Whenever glibc is emerged, the locales listed here will be automatically

# rebuilt for you.  After updating this file, you can simply run `locale-gen`

# yourself instead of re-emerging glibc.

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

#it_IT ISO-8859-1

```

```
[stephan@localhost ~]$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5250_@_1.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 16 Sep 2009 13:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirror.jamit.de/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ "

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/oss-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acpi amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cleartype cli cracklib crypt cups custom-cflags custom-optimization dbus dri dts dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode evo firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog jpeg laptop libnotify mad mikmod mmx mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl session spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs thunar truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Sonst ist auch alles auf deutsch :-\. Hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., versuch mal etwas wie 

```
$ LC="de_DE.UTF-8" pcmanfm
```

wenn das klappt könntest du es in eine Startdatei  mit eintragen, vorausgesetzt falls du so etwas nutzen möchtest.

MfG

----------

